# Products on Zazzle/CP



## sgood (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi There,
Is it possible to choose which products you want to be shown on your Zazzle or CP page?
I want to link to one of them from my site so I can offer hoodies, mugs, etc etc with my designs on but don't want to have any Mens T-Shirts available on that page as that is what I will be selling.
Thanks,
Adam


----------

